# Iberital on amazon



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Iberital challenge grinder on Amazon for £96 plus a few quid for delivery. Looks a lot like an MC2 and I'm sure I have read thgst they are one and the same...

Seems a good deal to me? Am I missing something? Seller gets decent reviews, lead time is quite long...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

MC2 is also called Challenge, pretty sure you're right, IIRC that's what it said on the box when I had one.

Maybe the lead time could be that he's bringing them in (or dispatching from) Spain where they're made, or somewhere else where he can get them cheap? Just guessing as I haven't seen the listing.

I guess whether it's a good deal or not depends on whether you mind waiting longer to save a few quid, and what happens if there are problems. I bought mine from happy donkey, first one turned up the next day but was DoA. HD exchanged it the same day and threw in a few bags of coffee as a sorry.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Cheapest is not always the best way to go. I prefer to deal with a reputable dealer here in the UK


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah. True enough. There's a UK site I've seen mentioned on here somewhere doing them delivered and including VAT for 126 quid. Fed up of waiting for a mignon 2nd hand already!


----------

